

Carnivorous pitcher plant inspires self-cleaning, super-repellant material - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/96929-carnivorous-plant-inspires-super-repellant-smear-proof-material

======
mey
Another useful application that comes to mind is vehicle wind shields. Combine
Gorilla Glass, plastic lamination (for crashes) and layer SLIPS on the inside
and outside. Could produce impressive results.

------
andrewcooke
this is very cool, but it seems like you'd need to replace the liquid layer
(globules) every now and then. the abstract says that it's "locked in place"
by the teflon substrate, but the summary in the linked article characterizes
the liquid as being "poured on". does anyone have more info? google isn't
helping much ("SLIPS" is cute, but not so good for searching).

~~~
zasz
You pour it on when the Teflon is hot. The liquid is permanently trapped in
the micro-cracks and bubbles formed by the cooling Teflon.

